# Profinet, mit SFC12 deaktivieren und aktivieren



## mschilliger (5 August 2013)

mittels des SFC12 deaktiviere oder aktiviere ich Profinet Teilnehmer. Funktioniert alles wunderbar. Jedoch wenn ich den deaktivierten Teilnehmer ausstecke bringt die CPU die rote LED SF. Nach dem Einstecken und aktivieren alles wieder in Ordnung.
Wie kann ich das umgehen oder muss ich mich damit abfinden?


----------



## Astralavista (5 August 2013)

Dann ist da was faul. Ich habe eine Anlage so mit mobilen, absteckbaren Profinet-Slaves programmiert und da geht keine LED an der CPU an.
Da es sich um die SF und nicht um die BF-LED handelt, vermute ich das du noch auf analoge Signale bzw EW/PEW aus dem Programm zugreifst, obwohl der Teilnehmer abgesteckt ist. Dann bekommst du natürlich Peripheriezigriffsfehler im Diagnosepuffer.
Abhilfe: Den Programmcode bei deaktiviertem Teilnehmer überspringen


----------



## mschilliger (5 August 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe das Beispiel von Siemens genommen und noch kein Programm gemacht (es werden noch keine Eingänge gelesen und keine Ausgänge geschrieben), ausser das Deaktivieren und Aktivieren des ET200S mit SFC12 im OB1. Was noch anders ist, dass ich eine CPU314C habe.


----------



## mschilliger (5 August 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Für die Simulation auf dem Bürotisch benutze ich das Beispiel von Siemens. Ein Programm läuft noch nicht, ausser das Aktivieren / Deaktivieren mit dem SFC12 im OB1. Hast noch eine andere Idee, was mein Problem sein könnte?
Im Einsatz ist eine CPU314C mit IM 151-3 PN.


----------



## Astralavista (6 August 2013)

Dann poste doch mal was im Diagnosepuffer der CPU steht. Ansonsten fällt mir spontan jetzt auch nichts weiteres ein.


----------



## mschilliger (6 August 2013)

Diagnosepuffer:
Baugruppe gestört oder Wartung erforderlich

Die Hilfe schreibt:

Ereignis 3942: Diagnosealarm (Modul/Submodul gestört oder Wartung erforderlich oder beides)

Ursache:
Ein Modul/Submodul zeigt durch einen Diagnosealarm an, dass sich sein Diagnosezustand geändert hat: Es liegt eine Störung vor oder ein Wartungsbedarf oder eine Wartungsanforderung oder eine Kombination davon. Die logische Basisadresse und den Zustand des Moduls/Submoduls können Sie den Details zum Ereignis entnehmen.
Behebung:
Beheben Sie die Störung bzw. führen Sie die Wartung durch.

Ereignis 3842: Diagnosealarm (Modul/Submodul ok)

Ursache:
Ein Modul/Submodul zeigt durch einen Diagnosealarm an, dass sich sein Diagnosezustand geändert hat: Es liegt keine Störung und kein Wartungsbedarf und keine Wartungsanforderung vor.

Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## sr-glied (11 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich rolle das Thema mal kurz neu auf.

Ist es möglich auf Et200 aber als F-Teilnehmer "abzuhängen"?

Weil ich in einer Anlage bei einem Ausfall eines Teilnehmer hatte, der nicht grade an der Anlage gebraucht wurde (Fahrtisch).

Damit ich den Tisch bei einer laufenden Anlage, ausserhalb reparieren kann.

Danke


----------

